# Italian Petit Fours?



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Rene of the petits fours thread reminded me of something I used to get in a bakery every once in a while, but I only have vague memory.

They were little petits fours covered with dark chocolate. The cake was in three colors, those of the Italian flag. I vaguely remember almond as one of the flavors. I used to get these in New York all over the place but have seen them nowhere else.

Anyone have any idea what they are/were?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

they are frangipane with food colouring, layered with jelly-rasp or apricot, 
sliced long and coated in chocolate and sliced into those little squares/rectangles.

They can be exquisit(really good) or sickening (really bad).


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

ooh that sounds yummy!! anything with Raspberry in it has to be good... wonder if anyone has a recipie for the cake .... 

or a good sponge , at least


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i make them every year for christmas - i will find the recipe for you later today. my son eats them as soon as he can find my stash. they are layers of an almond paste sponge, raspberry, current or apricot jelly, weighted down and then frosted with a dark choclate glaze. sometimes called venetians, sometimes napolitans, due to the tricolor effect - like the italian flag.
kathee


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

oh great !! thank you so much


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Rainbow Cookie

4 # almond paste
2 # butter
2 # sugar

1 3/4 qts egg yolks
1 # bread flour

Cream first 3 ingredients, add yolks then bread flour. Divide into 4 parts and color ( 3 # per sheet pan) Bake approx 15 minutes and cool, spread with a thin layer of apricot jam and stack..freeze then unmold and glaze with chocolate.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

That could feed an army, it looks like. What's the yield? No egg whites for levening? I remember them as being not too dense.


----------



## rene (Oct 12, 2007)

oh yummy thankyou!!


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

It makes 1 full sheet pan and I forgot to add that once unmolded cut into strips of the size you want and glaze or cover with marzipan & glaze.


----------



## seawinken (Dec 15, 2010)

What should the oven temp. be set at??


----------



## nycbaking (Mar 18, 2013)

I am also concerned about no leavening and no salt. How many egg yolks are in 1 qt?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Based on 1 1/8 Tablespoons/yolk and 64 Tablespoons per quart, there are 56.88 yolks per quart.


----------



## nycbaking (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you! I really want to try this recipe, but I am a little bit suspicious that it will be kind of heavy with all the egg yolks and no baking powder or whipped egg whites. I am still looking for a real bakery recipe for rainbow cookies just like the ones I used to get at Villabate bakery in Brooklyn./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

